# Turbohawk Tuning Issues ?



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Put your desired drop away on it and adjust the timing of it. Most of the Turbos like very little guidance so have the rest pop up at the very last moment. You will see very big changes in nock height by adjusting the drop timing.


----------



## robprid (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Flip. I will try that


----------



## robprid (Aug 1, 2010)

A huge Thank You to Flip Flop . We tried your advise and it definately worked . We put a TT on set it so that the arrow was half way up the berger hole (top of arrow) then adjusted the timing of the drop and all of a sudden we were getting bullet holes . We then tried the WB again and no luck , getting huge tail high tears .
My question to you Turbohawk/WB shooters is , how the heck do you tune your bow ?


----------



## DV8Pilot (Jun 5, 2010)

I've got a WB on mine... couldn't tell you about tuning issues. BH and FP hit with the same elevation, BH hit 2-3" left, but I'm a bit over spined on my shafts. Walkback tuned to 45 yds, and everything is in line.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

robprid said:


> A huge Thank You to Flip Flop . We tried your advise and it definately worked . We put a TT on set it so that the arrow was half way up the berger hole (top of arrow) then adjusted the timing of the drop and all of a sudden we were getting bullet holes . We then tried the WB again and no luck , getting huge tail high tears .
> My question to you Turbohawk/WB shooters is , how the heck do you tune your bow ?


Doing what you described is just masking problems not fixing any problems at all.


----------



## robprid (Aug 1, 2010)

Dont agree with you jrip . We have tried everything regarding tuning the bow there just doesnt seem to be a solution , other that a drop away . Thats why I would like somebody that shoots a TH to chime in and advise as to what he/she does to get the bow to shoot right .


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

Are the cams in time and in sync..... your rest should be mounted over the berger hole and tiller should be equal (indicating that the cams are in sync), and the draw stops should hit pretty close to the same time (preferably the top draw stop hitting a smiggin' before the bottom).....

If the cams are out of time that sucker will be close to impossible to get it shooting bullets...


----------



## RonS. (Mar 28, 2009)

Dowhat strutinghoyt88 said... And go to the hoyt site and use the tune spec chart. don't go by the axel to axel, and brace hight in the hoyt catalog...Ron


----------



## robprid (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the help . The cams are perfectly in sync with the top cam drawstop touching 1/16 of an inch before the bottom one . The tiller is perfect as well , the only way we can get that bow to shoot properly is with a drop away .


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

robprid said:


> Thanks for all the help . The cams are perfectly in sync with the top cam drawstop touching 1/16 of an inch before the bottom one . The tiller is perfect as well , the only way we can get that bow to shoot properly is with a drop away .


how can they be in perfect sync if one is touching a huge 1/16 of an inch before the other? That is a large amount.


----------



## robprid (Aug 1, 2010)

I read somewhere that the Hoyts like a slightly (top cam drawstop touching first) SET-UP . Even so I have tried with the cams perfectly in sync as well , doesnt make any difference.


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

robprid said:


> the only way we can get that bow to shoot properly is with a drop away .


You said you tried to paper tune with a WB and couldnt make it happen, does the shooter torque his bow?.... thats the only thing I can think of, as far as only being able to paper tune the bow with a drop away.....

By the way it sounds the bow should be setup correctly.....


----------



## adub21 (Jan 25, 2012)

have the same problem with the wb, high tear every time and low groups. would love to know why this is as well


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I never could my turbohawk to tune perfect.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

Try another spine 

or

If you have room on your max poundage wind the controll one turn at a time and time again with the buss and see what happens after every turn you put in

Shoot 10 shots before you shoot it through paper after every turn you put in


----------



## adub21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Huh??


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

adub21 said:


> Huh??


All about sync and cam orientation (Timing)

Get the cam start timing and sync wrong and your bow will not tune no matter what.

And it is not draw stop timing.

Draw stop time it to perfection wont help with a Hoyt that dont want to tune.

You got to change cam start timing. Involve the controll and buss to get it to shoot again.

A too advanced cam give you hight tears. A too ret#arded cam give you low tears. Get the cam orientation just right by moving the cams with the cables.

A too high nock also gives you low tears and a too low gives you hight tears so there is a bit of experimenting to do to get it spot on.


----------

